# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Cho hỏi về điện thoại HK phone A4

## showbiz

*hkphone a4 ! hệ điều hành android 2.2 ra mắt được 2 ngày cháy hàng, mình muốn mua nó, có ai đã dùng nó chưa ạ, nếu dùng rồi cho mình biết nó như thế nào với. cảm ơn mấy bác ! 
*​  ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ 

*đặc điểm nổi bật:*​* màn hình cảm ứng điện dung 3.5inch multi-touch (đa điểm) cực nét hvga px: 320 * 480​ * 2 sim online
* hệ điều hành: android 2.2 
* kết nối wifi, gps
* tính năng đa phương tiện : google map, operamini10, ebuddy tin nhắn, pdfreader, phần mềm office
* camera 2.0 với đèn flash
* ngôn ngữ: tiếng anh - việt nam .....
​ 
*tính năng:*
* bộ xử lý: mediatek 6516 lõi kép 456mhz
* bộ nhớ : 512mb rom
* ram : 256mb 
* khe cắm thẻ nhớ mở rộng: micro sd2.0, mở rộng tối đa 32gb
* có gps (built-in chip định vị gps, phần mềm route66 dẫn cài đặt sẵn)
* email đồng bộ hóa
* wi-fi: 802.11b/g
* gọi chức năng rảnh tay, ip quay số, ghi âm cuộc gọi
* java java 2.0
* bluetooth - v 2.0
* màn hình lcd 3,5 inch cảm ứng điện dung đa màn hình hvga px: 320 * 480
* audio hỗ trợ các định dạng: mp3, aac (aac, aac +, aac-lc), amr-nb, wav, midi và windows media ® audio 9
* video định dạng hỗ trợ cài đặt sẵn windows mobile mediaplayer, hỗ trợ rmvb, mp4, 3gp
* internet: hỗ trợ gprs, edge, wap 2.0
* e-book reader: txt, chm, doc, htm, có thể mở rộng định dạng sách điện tử
* camera chụp ảnh tĩnh: hỗ trợ điều chỉnh cân bằng trắng, định dạng ảnh: jpeg, 
* loa stereo ring, 64 ring tone
* tin nhắn sms / mms
* lưu danh bạ và tin nhắn không giới hạn
* máy tính, ghi âm, đồng hồ thế giới, đồng hồ bấm giờ, lịch, ghi nhớ

*thông số kỹ thuật*
* mạng gsm 850/900/1800/1900 mhz
* pin lithium pin 1580mah
* màu đen / trắng
* kích thước (l × w × h) 116 * 60 * 10mm
* trọng lượng: 10g (1 điện thoại 1 pin)
* thời gian chờ lên đến 300 - 400 giờ
* thời gian nói chuyện lên đến 3-4 giờ

* 

*

----------

